# 1st period after miscarriage?'s



## mom2alicia (Nov 30, 2004)

I had a miscarriage in sept. doc did an ultrasound and said it looked complete. i had my first period since the miscarriage start a few weeks ago and it was heavy, with some small clots. eventually the flow lightened but it hasn't stopped. at times the blood is dark, but at other times the blood is bright red. it has been over 3 weeks. i decided this probably is too long and went ahead and made an appt to see an ob on friday. we moved so it will be a new ob. so i'm a little nervous about that. i have no idea how they will be. what do you think? cause for concern or no? i'm not sure what is normal since this is the first period after a miscarriage. and i so rarely have periods since i have PCOS so i'm very out of touch with what is normal!


----------



## Mammax4 (May 26, 2006)

mom2alicia - I am sorry for your loss.

There seems to be a real range of 'normal' AF that women experience after m/c.

I had a missed m/c in July. My AF came about 4 weeks after my D&C. It was longer than 'normal' (14 days instead of 5/6) heavier and with clots too. It was also much 'crampier' than normal as well. It didn't last for 3 weeks though. Do you have any other (possibly) related issues? (ie: fever, off smell in flow) I think it is a good idea to see the Dr., it certainly couldn't hurt to touch base and confirm all is well.

I used to have AF every 16 days and it lasted 10 days. The constant flow can be a real strain on your system. (mentally and physically)

I hope the new OB is a good one and the appointment goes well.

Take care and let us know how the appointment went.

M


----------



## pottermama (Jun 14, 2006)

On all 3 of my missed m/c my bleeding would stop and start for about a month. It was exhausting. On the last one I drank lots of red raspberry leaf and took vitex. This made my AF very heavy for 2 days and then I went back to my 29 day cycles right away. Everybody is different though. I was told to take a preg test 3 wks after m/c and if it was neg everything was fine. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mom2alicia (Nov 30, 2004)

appt went well. doc did some labs. labs aren't back yet. bleeding has subsided. i am just spotting now. but it has been 4 1/2 week now for this period!


----------



## mom2alicia (Nov 30, 2004)

well my OB ran labs and said everything came back looking good. bleeding has finally stopped. although i still am spotting a little and passing little bits of lining. anyway, doc called in prescriptions something to induce another period and then clomid. i'm already on metformin. this is most likely my final attempt. i can only try for so much longer. i want to have another child, but the difficulty conceiving and the miscarriages are just too much.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Loss is so hard and unpredictable. The natural rhythms of our bodies are reassuring , and it certainly is disconcerting when we don't even have that to hang on to.

I hope things get back to normal (whatever that is, right?!) soon. FWIW, my cycles, all three of them, have been very odd since my m/c in October. They are shorter, and the pattern of bleeding is quite different. Still. not. pregnant.

Here's to a better new year!


----------

